# Rogue One



## DragonOfTheAerie (Oct 27, 2016)

Didn't see a thread about it, so, sorry if there already was one, but...

Is anyone excited for Rogue One? Thoughts on the trailer(s)? It looks like it will be good; I'm hoping Vader will have a significant role (we all knew he would be in it, I mean, come on.) 

Is anyone a little worried about this drive to release as many Star Wars films as possible, though...? It seems like quantity would trump quality at some point. As a long time die-hard Star Wars fan, I really hope no more (arguable or indisputable) disasters ensue. 

Also, say what you will about the prequels, but if Qui-Gon doesn't get an anthology film, there will be blood.


----------



## Devor (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm hoping for the best.  I mean, Disney is on a roll with the Marvel Cinematic Universe, with Pixar, and with their animation films.  And I really enjoyed The Force Awakens.  Sure, some Disney/Pixar/MCU movies are better than others, but all of them have been high quality fun.

I think there's every reason to be enthusiastic about the direction Star Wars is heading in.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Oct 28, 2016)

Reaver said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic about Rogue One. I am worried about Disney cranking out as many Star Wars movies as possible but there's nothing that can be done about it.  Just like all the superhero movies, it all comes down to money.  The sad truth is that major studios really don't care about quality. As long as a movie turns a profit, they're all happy.
> 
> I hope that last bit about Qui-Gon is a joke.  He's the most boring, two-dimensional character ever. Here's a Litmus test to demonstrate interesting characters.
> 
> ...



Ehh, my views on Qui-Gon *may* have been shaped by EU stories and such...He has a lot of potential and hinted-at unknown backstory. And I did like what little we saw of him.

I'm probably going to start a war over the prequels and their reputed horribleness...


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Oct 28, 2016)

I am wondering if Disney will attempt a remake of the prequels....


----------



## Penpilot (Oct 30, 2016)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> I am wondering if Disney will attempt a remake of the prequels....



What prequels? Other than last year's movie, they haven't made a Star Wars movie since Return of the Jedi, no?

Any way, I'm cautiously optimistic too. They have a wealth of lore to draw on, like Marvel movies. And I think they realise if the story is good, there's even more profit to be made.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm waiting for the first "Disney" Star Wars movies to be announced. Films aimed at kids who are too young to go to the cinema alone and see them with a parent/guardian]. I'm thinking...  
The Lion King but with Ewoks
Aladdin as a Jedi


----------



## lyl syly (Oct 31, 2016)

There are some of the novels I wouldn't mind seeing made into movies.

Of course, there are also some of the movies that the very thought of someone making a movie of would be very scary.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Penpilot (Dec 16, 2016)

Just came back from seeing the movie.

No spoilers. Easy 8 out of 10. May go up or down a point depending on if some things niggle you a bit or not.

Plot and story are well executed. Characters are really likeable. Cameos are well handled. 

A few things I'm still undecided about. The score for some reason stood out as being a little un-Star Wars. Not sure how I feel about that, but I saw the movie in a small theatre with a crappy sound system sooo... But was worth it to avoid the cellphone-answering-jibber-jabbering-aholes that I tend to run into in openings like this.

The movie pacing was good, but how it puzzles into the whole Star Wars narrative feels rushed. I can't get into more without spoilers, so I won't, for now. 

And finally one Storm Trooper thing. Their helmets must be made of paper mache because they get knocked out by bare fists and small clubs to the face. Talk about design flaw. 

Any way, if you liked the trailer, you won't be disappointed. The movie delivers on its promises. Though there are times I wish it didn't.


----------



## Incanus (Dec 16, 2016)

I have a slightly higher expectation for Rogue One after having seen Force Awakens.  I figure they'll be relatively equal in most ways, but that they won't play it so safe with the plot as they did in FA, giving it an edge on originality.

At the risk of being ostracized, I didn't totally loathe the prequels.  I consider them mediocre, episode II being the worst offender.  Ewan McGregor was an excellent young Obi-wan.  Yes, there are a great many flaws and awful performances, but FA had it's problems too--pretty much everything that had to do with maps was very silly and didn't make much sense.  Also, the villains were very one-dimensional.


----------



## JediKnightMuse (Dec 16, 2016)

I saw it last night and OMG it was so good. I won't post any spoilers either, but @Penpilot, I agree with you about the music. It got a LITTLE better, because I recognized the Skywalker theme at certain points, and obviously one other song, but otherwise it didn't quite feel Star Wars-y. Still, I LOVED IT! I'm already dying to go see it again. I loved The Force Awakens, but I had a few small issues with that (mostly I just don't care for Kylo Ren/Adam Driver). I came away with 0 issues in this movie.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Dec 18, 2016)

It was at least the second best Star Wars movie.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm gonna be seeing it later today I think. Excited


----------



## Heliotrope (Dec 20, 2016)

Saw it last night. Loved it. 8/10 is a good analysis. I thought it was better than Force Awakens. The story felt "bigger" or something.

I was suprised by how many tiny kids were in the theater. I refused to take my five year old. One guy had a baby.


----------

